# Electrical Hook Up



## jon1 (Nov 11, 2010)

hi all.i am a first time motorhomer. having bought my Fiat Mclouis 261 three months ago. the questions i pose are about the
EHU system.mine is comprised of two sockets ,one a normal three pin to three pin and the other the normal large blue round type. question 1 do both types do the same job and question 2 will both options recharge the leisure battery. mine being a Steco 2500 100ah Solar .
any help will be appreciated


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hi Jon
A strange description but I imagine the regular 3 pin on the outside? is and external skt output from your electrics to feed equipment outside your van when on hook up. The round BLUE 3 pin is the input to your van. 
UNLESS I've misunderstood what you're describing


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Hi Jon
> A strange description but I imagine the regular 3 pin on the outside? is and external skt output from your electrics to feed equipment outside your van when on hook up. The round BLUE 3 pin is the input to your van.
> UNLESS I've misunderstood what you're describing


Ditto - I'd stick with using the usual round blue 3 pin plug/socket until you find out what the other one is for.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well if the regular 3 pin is a SOCKET then it can ONLY be an output. Otherwise the plug would have LIVE EXPOSED PINS :lol: to be able to feed the van :wink: SO not possible


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Well if the regular 3 pin is a SOCKET then it can ONLY be an output. Otherwise the plug would have LIVE EXPOSED PINS :lol: to be able to feed the van :wink: SO not possible


Quite possible, but also quite dangerous.


----------



## jon1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies. how thick am i  . the thought had occured to me of the danger.i now realise the socket is for external use.the other point does the EHU charge the batteries when the engine is switched off.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Normally only charges the leisure battery or batteries.
Kev


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes. You should have an illuminated charger switch on your panel when hooked up and switched on?

If you have a battery selector switch? Hab/Cab then you will draw current from your selection and charge that battery too.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

It depends which regulator you have my burstner with a shuldt reg charges both batteries

joe


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

This may help - Battery Master

http://www.outdoorbits.com/battery-master-p-32.html

Andy


----------



## jon1 (Nov 11, 2010)

here is the power panel in the Mclouis.when hooked up the indicator light is not on but the electrics are.how long will it take to charge the leisure batt to full charge.
how do i post an image here.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Copious use of the "thank" tab usually attracts plentiful replies :wink:


----------

